# ter a ver com algo ou ter que ver com algo



## germonster

Muita boa tarde!

Tenho visto uma expressão "ter a ver com algo" num thread, por exemplo:

"Fazer das tripas coração" não terá mais a ver com fazer o máximo de esforço do que conseguir algo impossível?

Nesta frase, segundo entendo, "ter a ver com fazer" quer dizer "it has something to do with doing".
Mas, dado que em espanhol se usa como "ter que ver com algo", não fico muito esclarecido.

Desejo a vocês que me esclareçam com dita pergunta.

Agradeço desde já!


----------



## Denis555

A resposta é simples. Português é uma língua e espanhol é outra!
(Português) Ter a ver com algo = Tener que ver con algo (Espanhol)
Esse será o grande desafio que você e todos os estudantes de português que estudam também espanhol terão até o resto da vida: Embora português e espanhol sejam duas línguas irmãs, elas têm vida própria, independente uma da outra. 
As pessoas no Brasil usam "ter a ver com algo" sem ter a mínima ideia que em espanhol é "tener que ver con algo". Da mesma forma que os mexicanos usam "tener que ver con algo" sem nem imaginar que no Brasil se diz "ter a ver com algo".


----------



## germonster

Denis555 said:


> A resposta é simples. Português é uma língua e espanhol é outra!
> (Português) Ter a ver com algo = Tener que ver con algo (Espanhol)
> Esse será o grande desafio que você e todos os estudantes de português que estudam também espanhol terão até o resto da vida: Embora português e espanhol sejam duas línguas irmãs, elas têm vida própria, independente uma da outra.
> As pessoas no Brasil usam "ter a ver com algo" sem ter a mínima ideia que em espanhol é "tener que ver con algo". Da mesma forma que os mexicanos usam "tener que ver con algo" sem nem imaginar que no Brasil se diz "ter a ver com algo".



Muito obrigado por esclarecer-me!

Apesar de que as duas línguas, ou seja o português e o espanhol, são línguas independientes, me ocorre de vez em quado como a seguinte pergunta "esta expressão como se traduziria em português ou esta expressâo como se traduziria em espanhol".
Assim que, se você se incomoda com a minha pergunta, me desculpe.

Só quero adquirir mais conhecimentos sobre as duas línguas.

Agradecer-lhe-ía a você se seguisse ajudando e esclarecendo com mais perguntas e dúvidas.

Que tenha um bom dia!


----------



## Denis555

Pois continue perguntando. Estamos aqui porque gostamos de ajudar. 
Só tentei deixar bem claro que você é um privilegiado pois vive em dois mundos. Mas para a maioria dos falantes de ambas as línguas, eles vivem em um só mundo. E essa será a resposta dada pela maioria de brasileiros ou mexicanos (ou quaisquer outras nações). Se você fizer essa pergunta nas ruas do Brasil, as pessoas dirão: -Ah, que legal que em espanhol é assim, não sabia...
Entenda, não quis ser rude. Talvez use o outro fórum para fazer perguntas que relacionem as duas línguas, não esperando claro que uma brasileiro "comum" seja autoridade de tradução para o espanhol, nem um mexicano seja autoridade em português pois estamos todos lá aprendendo como você. 
Talvez essa página lhe seja útil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differences_between_Spanish_and_Portuguese


P.S.: A propósito, comecei a estudar coreano  com: http://www2.jumptv.com/seo/lets_speak_korean/lets_speak_korean.htm , já tenho todos os vídeos .


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal usam-se ambas as variantes (_'ter a ver'_ e_ 'ter que ver')_.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal usam-se ambas as variantes (_'ter a ver'_ e_ 'ter que ver')_.


Acho que em português do Brasil também. A forma _ter *a *ver_ seria a mais neutra, usada pela maioria das pessoas na maioria das situações; mas na linguagem informal, talvez especialmente em tom de deboche, _ter *que *ver_ seria uma alternativa mais estilosa.


----------



## Denis555

Acho que me levei por apenas um aspecto da pergunta, ou seja, a relação com o espanhol. 
Bom, não cheguei nem a falar da possibilidade em português de "ter que ver com algo", falei só do espanhol "tener que ver con algo". 
Concordo que se pode usar com uma frequência bem menor a expressão com "que", principalmente inserida numa estrutura com "nada", "tudo", "muito", etc. Ex: Eu não tenho *nada que ver* com a briga de vocês.
No entanto, espero que tenha ficado clara a mensagem que eu quis passar que português e espanhol são duas línguas irmãs e independentes. 
Assim evitaremos perguntas do tipo: -Por que é que em português a palavra  "computador" é masculina se em espanhol (A.L.) é "computadora", ela é feminina?


----------



## Alentugano

Ariel Knightly said:


> Acho que em português do Brasil também. A forma _ter *a *ver_ seria a mais neutra, usada pela maioria das pessoas na maioria das situações; mas na linguagem informal, talvez especialmente em tom de deboche, _ter *que *ver_ seria uma alternativa mais estilosa.


Acho que em Portugal "ter que" é mais formal ou mais usado na escrita, enquanto que "ter a ver" é popular, quase toda gente diz...


----------



## Alderamin

Alentugano said:


> Acho que em Portugal "ter que" é mais formal ou mais usado na escrita, enquanto que "ter a ver" é popular, quase toda gente diz...



Estou a gostar de ser "popular" neste fórum... heheh 
O meu "ter a ver com" deve-se, talvez, por infuência que recebo da língua francesa, se bem que esta expressão é típica portuguesa. (_Cela n'a rien à voir avec_... = Isso não tem nada a ver com...)
 O seu sinónimo é  "referir-se" ou "dizer respeito a". Foi isto que quis dizer no outro "thread" onde empreguei esta unidade vocabular


----------



## Alentugano

Alguns professores e gramáticos condenam o uso "ter a ver com", dizendo que é um galicismo desnecessário, pois já temos o "ter que ver com". O facto é que a maior parte das pessoas está-se nas tintas pra isso e usa o que lhes sai com mais naturalidade, que é, precisamente, "ter a ver com". Exatamente como eu.


----------



## Alderamin

*"**Ter a + infinitivo* usa-se sobretudo na expressão *ter a ver com*, significando *estar relacionado*. Este é o sentido principal desta expressão, seja ela *ter a ver com* ou *ter que ver com*. A existência da preposição *com* à direita do verbo ver é indispensável para a construção deste sentido e já o era para Gil Vicente na expressão *ter de ver com*, cujo sentido se aproxima do que aqui se defende para *ter a ver com*."
http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=12115

A expressão foi usada por Gil Vicente, o pai do teatro português, na Farsa de Inês Pereira, em 1523, salvo erro, com a preposição "de". 
 Autores portugueses, sobretudo os mais antigos, têm muito mais peso para mim do que gramáticos.
Por outro lado, que  me recorde, nunca nenhum professor meu, no Secundário ou na Faculdade,  me corrigiu e, é como o Alentugano diz - sai-me com naturalidade - e com muita frequência.
Se for assim, tanto poderia ser um galicismo como  castelhanismo, arabismo... Para mim, é tão correcto ou normal usar em  português europeu "ter que ver com" como "ter a ver com".

PS: Fico a pensar no que esses gramáticos e professores diriam de Gil Vicente em relação a "ter de ver com" com o mesmo significado de "ter a /que ver com". Condená-lo-iam?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego é lusismo (em portugués evidente galicismo) a construção _ter a ver_. Na lingua oral é sempre _ter que ver_.


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> Em galego é lusismo (em portugués evidente galicismo) a construção _ter a ver_. Na lingua oral é sempre _ter que ver_.



Em galego escreve-se "ter a ver" e diz-se "ter que ver"? Obrigada.


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal, usam-se as duas formas, _ter a ver _e _ter que ver_, mas já li que a mais correcta é _ter que ver_, visto que _ter a ver_ tem influência francesa. 
O problema é quando alguém diz/escreve _Isso não tem nada a haver!_  Ai, esta expressão é que não tem nada a/que ver com a que estamos a discutir.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

englishmania said:


> ..., mas já li que a mais correcta é _ter que ver_, visto que _ter a ver_ tem influência francesa.


Essa forma de raciocinar me lembra a história do menino que pediu um video game de presente para o pai. "Mas pra que se você já tem uma janela?"...


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Em galego escreve-se "ter a ver" e diz-se "ter que ver"? Obrigada.​



Escrevem-se as duas, mas só é oral a construção com _que_.​


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> Escrevem-se as duas, mas só é oral a construção com _que_.[/INDENT]



Obrigada XiaoRoel.


----------

